# Trout Limit



## LDUBS (Aug 6, 2017)

Kind of far from most of you guys but figured I would post result of my last trip out. 

Last week on Lake Camanche (Northern California) at about 6:30. Limit by 8 am. Picked these up trolling at 30' & 35" in 120' of water. Lost two others. Both depths equally productive. Believe I was 10' or more above where they were hanging. I also picked up a crappie and a smallmouth at 25'. Good day for me.

Edit: fixed upside down image. Not sure how I did it but I did!


----------



## gnappi (Aug 8, 2017)

NICE fish! Being in south Florida, trout fishing is the one thing (actually the ONLY thing) I miss about New York. Is your tinny electric or gas powered?


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 9, 2017)

gnappi said:


> NICE fish! Being in south Florida, trout fishing is the one thing (actually the ONLY thing) I miss about New York. Is your tinny electric or gas powered?



Gas powered. I troll using my 25 HP four stroke. Idles down to about 1.8 mph which is higher than I would like, but I've decided to live with it. For trout I typically troll faster than that. Don't want to give them time to think. Haha.


----------

